# BB Errors



## elliot (Mar 2, 2005)

Hi,

Am I the only one to get these errors?
Warning: mysql_connect(): Can't connect to MySQL server on 'localhost' (10048) in D:\Cogbox Webs\TT Forum\web\db\mysql4.php on line 48

Warning: mysql_error(): supplied argument is not a valid MySQL-Link resource in D:\Cogbox Webs\TT Forum\web\db\mysql4.php on line 330

Warning: mysql_errno(): supplied argument is not a valid MySQL-Link resource in D:\Cogbox Webs\TT Forum\web\db\mysql4.php on line 331
phpBB : Critical Error

Could not connect to the database

I would post in an appropriate section... but cannot!!!

thanks

Elliot


----------



## MikeyB (Sep 30, 2004)

I keep getting the same errors every now and then.... :?


----------



## slg (May 6, 2005)

I had them this morning aswell


----------



## Jae (May 6, 2002)

am on it....
phew

Jae


----------



## L8_0RGY (Sep 12, 2003)

Got it this afternoon and couldn't access the forum because of it.


----------



## Jae (May 6, 2002)

Am trying hardest to pin this down. Its something to do with DNS and TCP/IP and MySQL.

PAIN

Jae


----------

